# FreeBSD Memory Stick Image



## sun_ia32 (Sep 18, 2013)

[size=-1]This has nothing to do with FreeBSD development. Moved. -- Mod.][/size]

It doesn't make sense to create and distribute .img files of around 500-600 MB and -dvd1.iso files of 2.2GB. Let's rectify this and start producing .img files which contain the same packages as the -dvd1.iso image, or at least something around 1.8 GB that would fit on a 2 GB capacity pen drive.

Seriously, who is using a memory stick these days on which 2.2 GB or 1.8 GB worth of files cannot reside? USB sticks have much more storage than CD drives, and most of them can store a lot more than DVD drives.

I don't have a DVD drive. It's weird that I can only use the 500 MB distribution package for my 8 GB USB drive. Me has I have lots of space on a USB drive! Give me more than 500 MB default stuff!


----------



## fonz (Sep 18, 2013)

The only difference is in pre-built binary packages, which can be fetched remotely (or built from ports, obviously) anyway. You're making a big fuss over nothing.

Oh, and for your reference: I still have a couple of 1-2 GB flash drives lying around here.


----------



## sun_ia32 (Sep 18, 2013)

Big fuss? It's only logical that the .img distribution images be of greater size. You may have a couple of old 1 to 2 GB drives, which is fine. We can limit the .img size to 1.8 GB which will fit perfectly fine on 2.0 GB drives.

Indeed, they can be fetched remotely or built from ports. That doesn't account for the size that is chosen for .img files.

Understand the full force of the phrase "Big Fuss". Use it wisely.


----------



## fonz (Sep 18, 2013)

sun_ia32 said:
			
		

> Big fuss? It's only logical that the .img distribution images be of greater size.


Please do not confuse _"I want"_ and _"It's only logical"_. The memstick image contains all that is needed to install the FreeBSD base system. That is the logical part. If you really have your heart set on having binary packages on your USB drive, feel free to copy them from the ISO image to your USB drive.


----------



## sun_ia32 (Sep 18, 2013)

Err, I'm neither installing nor upgrading FreeBSD. My post has more to do with the development team that creates and releases the FreeBSD distributable binary images. I want to appeal to them, not seek help in installing/upgrading.


----------



## sun_ia32 (Sep 18, 2013)

I just saw @fonz's post. Any idea how I can edit my previous post?

Fonz, do not mistake my suggestion for my want. I see that [size=-1][you? -- Mod.][/size] have so far been incapable of comprehending my thoughts. There is no problem per se, but there is a demand and want of reason. Demand is that someone explains the reason for .img being of 500 MB size. I will base my future opinions upon this reason.


----------



## fonz (Sep 18, 2013)

sun_ia32 said:
			
		

> Err, I'm neither installing nor upgrading FreeBSD. My post has more to do with the development team that creates and releases the FreeBSD distributable binary images. I want to appeal to them, not seek help in installing/upgrading.



Your post is about the installation media. It has nothing to do with _Kernel development, writing drivers, coding, and questions regarding FreeBSD internals_ (which is the description of the "FreeBSD Development" section).
It has been said several times already but I'll just say it again. This is a user community, not a developer hangout. There are very few FreeBSD developers here. If you wish to contact the FreeBSD developers, there are mailing lists where you can reach them. I do recommend you phrase your request/demand a little less strongly, though.


----------



## fonz (Sep 18, 2013)

sun_ia32 said:
			
		

> Any idea how I can edit my previous post?


That's a FAQ. See here.


			
				sun_ia32 said:
			
		

> Demand is that someone explains the reason for .img being of 500 MB size.


See above: it's enough to hold the base system.

Let me put it this way: if 500 MB is not enough for you, can you explain exactly what more it is that you want to have? What do you feel is missing from the memstick image?


----------



## sun_ia32 (Sep 18, 2013)

To the mailing list I go then. I'll probably need help from another friend to properly translate my language into English. I can't rely on my friend...

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 23, 2013)

You don't want to use the packages on the DVD anyway. By the time you get to install them they're old.


----------

